# Focus and concentrate



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys looking to get tablets for focusing n concentrating aat the momment my wee brain cant concentrate on sweet fa thanks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Kindle is quite good. There's an internet browser so you can view porn when you get bored of reading books


----------



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for that I look in to that lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

You want a cognitive enhancer. Something like Ashwagandha and Alpha GPC are good together.

Search for Nootropics or Gaming Supplements on supplement sites.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Need to keep your mind busy, start doing crosswords, sudoku something like that everyday


----------



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you guys heard of modafin. Not putting the whole word but think you'll know what I mean thanks


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Asks question.

Gets answer.

Asks about a product they cant spell himself and expects an answer.

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Cant write it! :lol:


----------



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Reason I did not put the whole word down as I got a warning the last time so HMMMmmmmmmmmmm yourself


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

yeah you're looking for modafinil. or coffee. or more sleep. or just try concentrating a bit harder. good luck !


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Modafinil will keep you alert and can help with concentration but needs some steering, it can help improve concentration but you still need to consciously work on it.

Its like, once you get yourself locked in it will help you stay there, but you still need to have an environment with few distractions.

Its a good drug for study, it really improves memory.

Modafinil can make you a bit obsessive, its a good idea to take breaks from it .


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

BTW you can mention Prescription only drug names but you are not permitted to mention actual sources.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Try turning your phone off for a weekend.

A tip gave to a family member who sufferers from bad anxiety, it helps relax you. Use it less often during the week.


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

try amphetamine, adderall, ritalin or any Dopamine reuptake inhibitor


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Iridium said:


> try amphetamine, adderall, ritalin or any Dopamine reuptake inhibitor


 strange how small doses of a stimulant can help ADHD...but I certainly wouldn't recommend a big fat bag of speed.


----------



## tom_ (Jul 9, 2020)

I took Modafinil once for university, it definitely works. It kept me up all night studying till it got light outside. Don't think its very healthy though lol


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Can also vouch for Modafinil, many an assignment had its initial draft copy blasted out whilst using Moda.

But as mentioned earlier, you do need to control it... I spent an entire afternoon doing anything but the task I had planned - fresh Windows install on PC, followed by downloading all applications and configuring to my preferences.

I also found it made me very anxious at times, although I felt fine when I had my headphones on just working away for hours on end.

All in all, would definitely use again if I ever had some sort of project to work on etc..


----------



## Pharaohcious (Aug 26, 2020)

How would you get a hold of Modafinil, what kind of excuse would you need to be prescribed it?


----------



## jehnsen88 (Jul 2, 2020)

Ashwagandha or Moda yeah. Or as someone mentioned, search what gamers take


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Pharaohcious said:


> How would you get a hold of Modafinil, what kind of excuse would you need to be prescribed it?


 I believe it is a Narcolepsy medication.

Alternatively order it online.


----------

